# Creating an attic entrance inside?



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

In the late '70's, I framed a few houses with outside attic accesses. Figure where you want it, check the area with an inspection hole, and put it in. 22"x30" is code minimum, with........ *30"minimum height *above the ceiling (clear headroom). Do it in a hallway, easier to head the ceiling joists off. 

Seal it well: http://apps1.eere.energy.gov/consumer/your_home/insulation_airsealing/index.cfm/mytopic=11400

Be safe, G


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Could be a former owner did not use it & sealed it off

Might be a good idea to cut a small acces hole in a closet
Then you can go up & verify where you can put one
My last house didn't have 30" clearance at the peak, let alone where the pull down door was


----------

